
Show HN: Barleytea.js – a transparent js framework with editable parts - TiredGuy
https://andrewfulrich.gitlab.io/barleytea/
======
TiredGuy
I built a very early-stage, 0-dependency, minimalist js framework. On the
download page, you can swap out templating for uhtml or vanilla js, and remove
any thing you don't desire.

In the spirit of vanilla js, all the docs show you not only how to use it but
how to build it yourself. Feedback is appreciated.

